# Eclipse: Switch Workspace



## byte (6. Jan 2009)

Moin,

weiss zufällig jemand, wo die Einträge gespeichert werden, die unter File -> Switch Workspace angezeigt werden? Ich würde diese History gerne leeren, weil da viele alte Einträge drin stehen, die ich nicht mehr brauche.

TIA byto


----------



## tfa (6. Jan 2009)

eclipse\configuration\.settings\org.eclipse.ui.ide.prefs


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (6. Jan 2009)

Guten Morgen,

guck doch mal nach, welche Einträge in dieser Datei stehen:
	
	
	
	





```
C:\Programme\eclipse-ganymed-sr1\configuration\.settings\org.eclipse.ui.ide.prefs
```
Ich habe nur einen Workspace, und der ist dort "verdrahtet".


----------



## byte (6. Jan 2009)

thx erl.


----------

